

LawPivot Seeks To Kill (Well, Slash) Startup Lawyer Fees - jvilalta
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/03/lawpivot/

======
egiva
An $80 fixed fee for each startup-related law question seems like a great deal
if you get somewhat extensive advice - i.e. something more than "come in to my
office and we'll talk about it". Also, barriers to entry for this type of idea
seem pretty low. Stackoverflow could easily use their existing Q&A framework
to enter the legal advice market, minus some sort of document handling?

I'm sure there are other existing companies in the Q&A space as well. Maybe it
depends if LawPivot does a good job getting extensive (detailed) answers to
these questions, rather than superficial answers.

~~~
jvilalta
I've used SO a lot for technical matters. I would be worried about taking
legal advice from them if there's no "responsibility" for bad advice. IANAL
but I think that if you take payment for advice you give, then there is a
little bit more accountability.

